# Prise femelle adaptateur secteur powerbook



## Madalvée (13 Septembre 2012)

Bonsoir les amis

Depuis plusieurs mois il est impossible de faire fonctionner mon powerbook, la prise de l'alimentation n'établit plus le contact.
J'ai trouvé des captures de la prise mâle de l'adaptateur secteur qui m'indiquent que celui-ci est à changer, l'extremité manque.
Ce que je me demande, c'est si cette extrémité est coincée dans la partie femelle. (celle de la carte-mêre)
Donc ma question est : *est il normal d'apercevoir quelque chose de pointu dans cette partie femelle ?* Si non, faut-il et comment la retirer ? Merci.
Une photo d'une prise femelle saine serait la bienvenue.
Et je n'ai toujours pas envie de changer mon PB 12 pour un MBA, même si il faudra un jour y passer.
Merci beaucoup !


----------



## Arlequin (14 Septembre 2012)

hello

non rien ne doit se trouver du coté mac

la "tige" centrale de ton chargeur est donc bien dans le mac 

pince à long bec ?
coller à la superglu un fil métal du même diamètre est croiser les doigts ? 

au pire, ouverture et remplacement de ce contacteur, mais c'est plus sérieux comme manip


----------



## Invité (14 Septembre 2012)

Madalvée a dit:


> Une photo d'une prise femelle saine serait la bienvenue.



Connecteur MacBook, c'est le même !
Il y a une espèce de petite languette genre cuivre sur le côté (j'avais jamais vu !)






Un peu crade l'iBook vu de près ! :rose:


----------



## Madalvée (14 Septembre 2012)

Bon, je vais déjà trouver un nouvel adaptateur secteur et je verrai si ça rentre. La prise femelle est en rupture de stock chez Bricomac. 50 euros de chargeur plus 50 de prise, ça fait presque le prix d'une nouvelle machine. C'est un 1,33 Ghz, je guette les 1,5 Ghz
Parmi les idées que j'ai trouvé sur le net : la perceuse, l'aiguille, l'outil d'horloger, la secousse de la machine, les gaines plastiques rétractables  de fil électrique
Merci à tous !


----------



## Invité (14 Septembre 2012)

Madalvée a dit:


> Bon, je vais déjà trouver un nouvel adaptateur secteur et je verrai si ça rentre. La prise femelle est en rupture de stock chez Bricomac. 50 euros de chargeur plus 50 de prise, ça fait presque le prix d'une nouvelle machine. C'est un 1,33 Ghz, je guette les 1,5 Ghz&#8230;
> Parmi les idées que j'ai trouvé sur le net : la perceuse, l'aiguille, l'outil d'horloger, la secousse de la machine, les gaines plastiques rétractables  de fil électrique&#8230;
> Merci à tous !



T'as pas regardé sur La Baie ?
50&#8364; le chargeur c'est carrément de l'arnaque ! :mouais:

a titre indicatif un 45w suffit !


----------

